# New gun noise and noise suppression



## Krafty167

Hey guys/gals, I am a new member and I really like the site. I have a 1970's Crosman 760 that has seen its better days and is hardly usable because of air leaks. I am looking at getting another gun and really like the Crosman Phantom and a couple others but they are way way too loud for my area. A new 760 would be acceptible as well as a Daisy 880, but I really like the Remington Airmaster 77 and have read some good reviews on this rifle. Does anyone know if this gun is loud or not because I really have to keep that in check and would rather have it over the last two mentioned.

Also I read of someone putting a noise suppressor on a rifle and said it cut the sound about 50%, but I can't find them for sale or the if I do it says they are for looks only and provide no muffling effect. What are your thoughts on suppressors.

Thanks


----------



## Woogie_man

First of Krafty .... welcome 

And then to your post... i think any spring air rifle will work wonders or you can look at a lower powered Co2 air gun.... though the Co2 will be a bit louder.

And as for the silencers... an air rifle silencer is still considered a silencer, weird huh  , Yes they do work... and they work great on either a Co2 or a PCP, precharged pneumatic. But on a spring rifle not really worth getting one.

Since an air rifle silencer will muffle the report of a normal fire arm.. you NEED to get your silencer stamp. So still the same $200 payment then the price for the silencer.


----------



## Krafty167

I am not familiar with this stamp thing. Is that some kind of legal registration in order to have a silencer?

I ended up getting the Remington Air Master 77 and I really like it, the noise level is permissable but that Crosman Phantom or Gamo sure would have been nice.


----------



## Bore.224

WWWWHHHHAATTTT !!!!!!!! I have farted louder than any pellet gun, does anybody have a silencer for that!!!!!!????????


----------



## Krafty167

Are you serious, if not very funny. Seriously high powered pellet guns are pretty loud. I have tried a couple and because of the noise I couldn't shoot one off where I live without problems with my neighbors/law. I know all about noise because I also have a Ruger Mini-14 that is defeaning loud and a swat team would arrive if I shot that thing off.

:beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet

Bore.224 said:


> WWWWHHHHAATTTT !!!!!!!! I have farted louder than any pellet gun, does anybody have a silencer for that!!!!!!????????


Yeah, try usin' a squirrel tail.


----------



## Woogie_man

hey bore.... why not keep your smart *** comments to yourself... holy crap grow the hell up a little... if you don't understand something then keep your fricken mouth shut!

But back on topic..... You don't need a silencer for that air rifle.. being that it is a springer ... you won't be able to quiet it down with a silencer. As 90% of the noise is coming from the spring itself. Not to much that you would be able to do for that....


----------



## Krafty167

Thanks Woogie_man, your previous post pretty much explained it and I know that kneumatics are not that bad with noise but the break barrel ones are a different story.

I am definately content with my new Remington but now am considering a laser scope for it. I am curious to find out if the laser sites red light will scare away the pest squirrels that I am trying to eliminate. An associate at Dick's Sporting Goods says it shouldn't both the game.


----------



## Woogie_man

i don't remember what scope it is .... but is comes with a little flash light, as well as a laser.... i would suggest something like that, and then getting a red filter for the flash light.

But make sure that the scope is an air rifle scope.. Because with a break barrel air rifle there is more than one recoil with it... And even the most expensive rifle scope will be destroyed on a springer.

An air rifle scope is reenforced to be able to handle that type of recoil... so get one of these scopes and try to attach the light and laser in a way that you can use them via. pressure switch.

Good luck with the searching and get us some pics when you get it done... When i get back to the states i will post what mine look like


----------



## Bore.224

Woogie_man said:


> hey bore.... why not keep your smart a$$ comments to yourself... holy crap grow the hell up a little... if you don't understand something then keep your fricken mouth shut
> .


Sorry Woogie_man Thats not going to happen!


----------



## sponkey14

i have a GAMO whisper and it has a supperser, it says will reduce noise to 50%, its a bunch of bull dont get it its not worth the money


----------



## varmit b gone

Bore.224 said:


> WWWWHHHHAATTTT !!!!!!!! I have farted louder than any pellet gun, does anybody have a silencer for that!!!!!!????????


 :lol: :rollin:


----------



## dumond

Krafty167 said:


> Are you serious, if not very funny. Seriously high powered pellet guns are pretty loud. I have tried a couple and because of the noise I couldn't shoot one off where I live without problems with my neighbors/law. I know all about noise because I also have a Ruger Mini-14 that is defeaning loud and a swat team would arrive if I shot that thing off.
> 
> :beer:


This is what i did, I took layers of pvc pipe i cut to custom fit my modified gun i took layers of pvp pipe drilled large holes in them then wraooed them in towels and then in electrical tape.It you have heard the noise of a crossbow shooting tht is what my gun sounds like. And no loss in preformance what i have notticed its not the inition thud from release its the crackle from going supersonic for me 1546 fps with gpb bullets.


----------

